# Cardinal Tetra has clear blisters all over



## bacelona (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a cardinal tetra in a 20-gallon tank which has developed blisters all over its body recently. Before that it has had faded colors for some time. Water in the tank is regularly changed 1/4 weekly. Anyone knows what could be the problem? (photo attached below).


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, that's...that's new. Looks like it could be a fungus...Could very well be some sort of toxin in the water that fried him pretty good. His color really isn't right, unless that's just the photo. 

We need more information on your tank. Water parameters, temp, other fish and the like. 

One thing I noticed, but likely isn't the cause, is you only have one, they get stressed, extremely stressed, without a school of at least 4 or more, larger groups are better for these delicate fishies. Of course, figure out what this is first....

Have you added anything new to the tank in the last month(plants, other fish or animals, substrate, decorations, anything at all)?


----------



## bacelona (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Sylverclaws,

Thanks for your response. Sadly it had succumbed after being isolated into a quarantine tank with a salt bath. It probably could have survived a bit longer had it been left in the original tank but I was worried about infection to the other Tetras in the tank. And not knowingly what treatment to use I could only try a simple salt bath.

The blisters didn't have the characteristic cloudy look of fungus. My wild guess is that it was viral related.

The tank is maintained at a temperature of 28C with weekly 1/3 change of water. There are 10+ other Cardinal Tetras in the tank and they are not showing any sign of this strange infection at the moment. All the Tetras have been there for about a year and there has been no recent addition of any kind to the tank.

The photo was cropped and enlarged a bit. The original is attached below.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you lost your fish  This looks like classic gas bubble disease.


*Gas bubble disease* 


Gas Bubble Disease is caused by a sudden dramatic change in gas pressure in the aquarium. This can happen by changing too much water at one time or by adding cold water to the fish tank. Gas bubbles form in the fins and skin of the fish. The bubbles look like blisters and are very easy to see. The skin will crackle if you run your finger across it. If not treated in time, gas bubbles in the bloodstream will kill the fish. The treatment is to add alot of aeration to the aquarium. Lights should be left off to minimize stress. If you see alot of bubbles that have already popped, consider adding a general antibiotic to guard against secondary infection


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah, that sucks. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help. I was curious about adding things in case you did from outside or something. Knew a person who did that, the reaction was sorta like that, but aside from blisters also had...well, holes and patches of scales missing. At least he doesn't hurt anymore. =( And you do have more than one! Keep an eye on them. Like Romad said, perhaps you should do that for the rest of them to be safe. 




Romad said:


> Sorry to hear that you lost your fish  This looks like classic gas bubble disease.
> 
> 
> *Gas bubble disease*
> ...


I've never heard of such a thing, nor seen it. The closest thing I've seen to this was I knew someone who added some rocks and wood they found outside and didn't treat them first or even wash them, ended up with some flesh eating nasty that also caused blisters from toxins in the wood(we think). Killed everyone. Good to know though.


----------



## bacelona (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you both for the advice. I didn't know there is such Gas Bubble Disease. I do indeed usually add some chilled water when changing the aquarium water. From now on I shall definitely watch the temperature closely.

cheers.


----------

